# Budget Gaming PC, UK.



## hazeldom (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello, I'm trying to find cheap gaming pc in UK and the best I could find is for £637 well it's not the cheapest but I want to buy as cheap as possible and as good as possible so it could last for at least 4-5 years.
I would like to be able play latest games, streaming, edit videos.

Is it any good?
*CPU:* AMD Piledriver FX-8 8320 3.5GHz (4.0 GHz Turbo) Eight Core Processor
*Motherboard:* Asus M5A97 LE R2.0 (Socket AM3) ATX Motherboard 
*Power Supply:* Super Flower 550W 80+ Gold Rated PSU
*RAM:* 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600MHz Dual Channel 
*Graphics Card:* AMD Radeon R9 280 3072MB 
*Hard Drive:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200RPM 
*Sound:* Realtek 7.1 Channel Sound (On-Board)
*Optical Drive:* OcUK DVD+/-RW SATA Drive
*Cooler:* Raijintek Ereboss High Performance CPU Cooler
*No operating system*

Or I could find something cheaper?

P.s. I don't want to build my own PC from scratch because I'm noob.  and I saw some cheaper builds with integrated graphic cards but I think it's a bad idea to have integrated card.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's not bad, however, the PSU would need to be replaced.

I would HIGHLY recommend you do build your own machine. It is very easy to do and we've done the work for you!

Choose a build from here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...mmended-builds-2014-a-668661.html#post3910140

Then follow this here on what to do on building it:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html


----------



## hazeldom (Feb 3, 2015)

SO I checked http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...mmended-builds-2015-a-668661.html#post3910140 and just changed some parts, what do you think about this build? I just don't know which *case* should I buy.

Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600 Mhz CL9 XMP Performance Desktop Memory Kit Black
WD 1TB 3.5 inch Internal Hard Drive - Caviar Blue
Seasonic M12-II EVO 620W Bronze Power Supply Unit
SAPPHIRE AMD R9 280 Graphics Card (3GB, DDR5)
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO (120mm)
Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 SKT-AM3+ Motherboard
AMD FX8350 Black Edition 8 Core Processor (4.0/4.2GHz, 8MB Level 3 Cache, 8MB Level 2 Cache, Socket AM3+, 125W, Retail Boxed)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That will do.

In terms of cases, I like NZXT, Corsair, Antec or Cooler Master cases. Any Mid-Sized ATX case will do really.


----------



## hazeldom (Feb 3, 2015)

Can I ask one more question about Power Supply how to know how many Watts do I need? Can I buy Seasonic M12-II EVO 520W for my build or I should stick to Seasonic M12-II EVO *620W*


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd stick with the 620W.


----------



## Misho20150 (Dec 15, 2015)

you can take a look at this cheap gaming pc Alienware Alpha ASM100-1580 Console - Tech Geek Network which called "ALIENWARE ALPHA ASM100-1580 CONSOLE" it can run games for sure but It won't what a good gaming pc like CYBERPOWERPC Gamer Ultra GUA570 - Tech Geek Network from Cyberpower do and for sure won't do good gaming as those three gaming PCs The Top 3 Gaming PC 2016 - Tech Geek Network


----------



## Frost_Byte (Oct 18, 2015)

I would stick to the build guide they have here in the forums so that you will know exactly what you are getting and they have some excellent builds here. If you wanted a budget type gaming PC you can get into a decent H170 or a budget Z170 with 4 memory slots and nice onboard ALC 1150 sound with a GTX 960 or the R9 380x Myst edition here.

PowerColor PCS+ Radeon R9 380X DirectX 12 AXR9 380X 4GBD5-PPDHE 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 CrossFireX Support ATX Myst. Edition Video Card - Newegg.com


----------

